# Pinnacle 10-23



## powbmps (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking forward to skiing, but am going to miss the biking.  Took advantage of the beautiful weather with another solo ride at Pinnacle.  Tried propping my camera up with random rocks and sticks to get a little video:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice video. Thanks!! What camera are you using?  The quality is solid!!

I am with you, looking forward to finally getting on the snow but I too will miss the biking.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice work on the video!  Cool pics too.



BackLoafRiver said:


> I am with you, looking forward to finally getting on the snow but I too will miss the biking.



Same here.


----------

